# Meine erste Eigenkreation: Spiebel-Forelle vom Schwenkgrill



## angelndes_sofa (24. Oktober 2008)

Hallo Leute,

nachdem ich mich in letzter Zeit ein paar mal damit vollgefressen habe, weil es mir so gut geschmeckt hat, will ich euch es nicht länger vorenthalten  Also ein Kumpel und ich wollten letztens Forelle machen, spontan,also haben wir das zusammen gewürfelt was wir gerade in der Küche fanden und es war ein wahres Fest.So lecker und zart hab ich Forelle noch nie gegessen.Das Rezept ist sehr einfach:

Den Bauchraum der ausgenommenen Forelle (Kopf und Flossen am besten dran lassen, denn das Auge isst ja mit) salzen und pfeffern, den Fisch dann auch von außen salzen und pfeffern.....

Nun die Füllung:

Man schneide Speck und zwiebeln in würfelchen (hälfte zwiebeln,hälfte speck),tue es in einen kleinen Behälter, dazu etwas petersilie (nicht zu viel, denn petersilie hat einen starken eigengeschmack). diese mischung dann wieder mit salz und pfeffer (menge je nach belieben) würzen.... dann alles schön umrühren....

Nun stopfe man die mischung des behälters + ein kleines stück butter in den Bauchraum des Fisches.Richtig schön voll stopfen bis nix mehr reingeht ! Dann den gefüllten Fisch vorsichtig und schön eng in 3 Lagen Alufolie einwickeln (wichtig sind 3 Lagen Alufolie, da der Fisch sonst verbrennt, da er über eine Stunde garen muss).Nunja, das wars eigentlich schon fast.... Den Schwenkgrill (oder was ihr auch immer benutzen wollt) anschmeißen, und das Fischpaket ein paar cm über den flammen GLEICHMÄßIG garen lassen.Am besten eignet sich dafür ein Schwenkgrill da dieser sich auch um seine eigene Achse drehen lässt.

Nun nach einer halben Stunde das Fischpaket wenden und eine weitere halbe stunde auf dem Grill lassen.Danach runternehmen und ca 5 Minuten auskühlen lassen.

(Ob das ganze auch im Ofen so funktioniert, weiß ich nicht, aber ihr könntet es ja mal ausprobieren)

Wenn ihr dann die 3 Lagen Alu-Foilie entfernen wollt kommt euch nach der zweiten Lage schon der leckere Fischsaft entgegen und es duftet herrlich ! Das Fischfleisch ist so zart und saftig, dass man es fast lutschen kann, das liegt an der langen gleichmäßigen garung,ohne dass luft entzieht.Wenn die Zwiebeln und der Speck ein glasiges Aussehen haben, habt ihr alles richtig gemacht! Ich will Forelle nie wieder anders essen  (Mit der Äsche hat das gleiche Rezept übrigens noch besser geschmeckt)

Guten Apetit #6


----------



## j.Breithardt (24. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meine erste Eigenkreation: Spiebel-Forelle vom Schwenkgrill*



angelndes_sofa schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> nachdem ich mich in letzter Zeit ein paar mal damit vollgefressen habe, weil es mir so gut geschmeckt hat, will ich euch es nicht länger vorenthalten  Also ein Kumpel und ich wollten letztens Forelle machen, spontan,also haben wir das zusammen gewürfelt was wir gerade in der Küche fanden und es war ein wahres Fest.So lecker und zart hab ich Forelle noch nie gegessen.Das Rezept ist sehr einfach:
> 
> ...


 


Gratuliere,#6

hört sich gut an und scheint eine eigene Kreation zu sein.
Konnte jedenfalls unter Spiebel-Forelle nichts im Netz finden.

Gruß
Jürgen :m


----------



## angelndes_sofa (24. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meine erste Eigenkreation: Spiebel-Forelle vom Schwenkgrill*

Hallo Jürgen,

ja stimmt,diese Forelle gibts nicht.habe vergessen den namen zu erklären.Spiebel-Forelle fügt sich zusammen aus "Speck" und "Zwiebel" also die ersten beiden buchstaben aus "Speck" und die letzten 5 Buchstaben aus "Zwiebel", ergibt kombiniert "Spiebel" #6 Also ich habe das Gericht einfach nach der Füllung Speck und Zwiebeln benannt :m

Man kann Regenbogen oder Bachforellen dafür verwenden, kommt eigentlich das selbe bei heraus.Was ich aber als letzteres herausgefunden habe ist, dass das Gericht mit einer Äsche statt einer Forelle noch intensiver und besser schmeckt.


----------



## chivas (24. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meine erste Eigenkreation: Spiebel-Forelle vom Schwenkgrill*

"Zweck"-Forelle klingt ja auch blöde 

klingt einfach, aber lecker - werd das mal zu gegebener Zeit im Backofen (Baof) testen.


----------



## angelndes_sofa (24. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meine erste Eigenkreation: Spiebel-Forelle vom Schwenkgrill*

ja stimmt, das klingt dämlich... wenn ihr das rezept mal versucht, dann beachtet unbedingt die 3 lagen alufolie, sonst gelingt es ist.sonst wird das gericht trocken,teilweise verbrannt und verliert an geschmack, musste ich feststellen.also dran denken


----------



## Axel123 (25. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meine erste Eigenkreation: Spiebel-Forelle vom Schwenkgrill*

Habs heute mal im BaOf ausprobiert. Sehr legger!!!!


----------



## angelndes_sofa (26. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meine erste Eigenkreation: Spiebel-Forelle vom Schwenkgrill*

schön,das freut das Sofa :vik:


----------



## angelndes_sofa (28. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meine erste Eigenkreation: Spiebel-Forelle vom Schwenkgrill*

Habe das Rezept mal an meine Arbeitskollegen in der Firma verteilt.Die sind alle begeistert


----------



## Micha:R (28. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meine erste Eigenkreation: Spiebel-Forelle vom Schwenkgrill*

jo hört sich gut an =)  werds demnächst mal  mit nen hecht oder so  testen


----------



## angelndes_sofa (4. November 2008)

*AW: Meine erste Eigenkreation: Spiebel-Forelle vom Schwenkgrill*



dj_schränzchn schrieb:


> jo hört sich gut an =)  werds demnächst mal  mit nen hecht oder so  testen



und ? schon ausprobiert ? #h


----------



## dermichl (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: Meine erste Eigenkreation: Spiebel-Forelle vom Schwenkgrill*

super sache#6das muss ich unbedingt ausprobieren.
habt ihr noch weitere ideen um forellen zu grillen?liegt ja jetzt nah bei dem tollem wetter
petri#h
dermichl


----------

